# Controller Options?



## GZ1 (May 31, 2008)

Hello,

I'm curious about what my options are for a good performance controller for a series motor. I read the sad news that Zilla's were going out of production and realized they filled a somewhat unique niche--or do they? Does anyone else make a comparable product?

Almost all the other controllers I've found so far (Curtis, etc.) top out at 500A and/or seem to be aimed at lower voltage applications than a highway-capable EV. I did see the LogiSystems units that go up to 1000A, which is good but wasn't sure how they stacked up to a Zilla unit.

Are there others out there that can handle higher performance needs? If not it would seem like a ready market for someone. (Or maybe this is the tipping point that drives the highway-EV conversion market to AC?)

Thanks!


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

have you thought of building your own ? I hope to build mine . Besides it gives you control to match your specific application.


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

GZ1, I have a Logisystems 144V 750Amp controller for my project. I have not applied power to it as of yet but it shouldn't be too much longer. If you need a good price on one please let me know.

Ben


----------



## supercivic (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a thought but could you use two 500 amp controllers and two smaller motors. Say twin Curtis controllers and twin warp 8 motors. This should give acceptable performance. Just my $.02


----------

